
Ask HN: What Agile / Kanban / Scrum Tools Use Gamification for the UX? - tannerbrockwell
I am looking for Agile, Kanban, or Scrum tools that present a fun and gamified UX experience. This is surprisingly hard to search for. I recall a SaaS tool about a year ago that presented a fantasy theme for small teams. I cannot find that product, nor is there really a segment of Agile etc that focuses on Gamification. There are Agile games, though they are for instruction, and learning the Agile concepts. Any help appreciated, and of course hn is where I turn because this is probably where I read about it awhile ago though the search feature is NOT turning it up!
======
tannerbrockwell
I found it in an old browser bookmarks list: "Codecks is a project management
tool inspired by collectible card games. [...] Well designed collectible card
games provide a great sense of the current state of your game. Let's apply
those design cues to project managent."[1]

This is a project written for the Game Design industry based on shortcomings
in existing software and that aims at just the right amount of complexity and
is able to excite creative visual thinkers and productivity fans alike.

I hope this link helps future searchers! I did see that Codecks was mentioned
on hn previously with zero comments.

[1] [https://www.codecks.io/features/vs-
jira](https://www.codecks.io/features/vs-jira)

